# Safe operating temperature for Samsung 980 pro 1/2 TB?



## Tomgang (Jul 5, 2021)

First I will say, I know that Gen 4 nvme SSD's runs hot in general do to the speed of these gen 4 SSD can reach. I have mounted the motherboard heatsink for SSD on it and pedaled the protective plast of the thermal pad before I put it on the SSD. I will also mention that do to different time line in my country and US. I will not answer back before hours from now. Work is calling.

But I am still a bit concerned about ilde and load temp for especially the Samsung 980 pro 1 tb SSD I have in my mini-itx system. Samsung magician says when SSD reaches 57 degrees celsius is to high and crystal disk info comes with the warning sound from 60 degrees celsius.

You can see the setup below. The mini-itx is at the bottom of the case. SSD is below the gpu and cpu cooler. So it basically doesn't get the best of air flow.



http://imgur.com/a/PnlxCrx


Now to the temp.

Ilde it sits at 51 to 58 degrees celsius after the heatsink has optained some heat and peaked in ilde depending on outside temperature and doing some light load on the SSD like opening programs and such. It's in the middle of the summer in my country now. So that doesn't help on SSD temp either.

At gaming it gets up to around 62-63 degrees celsius and bear in mind that games are not loaded from this SSD. Games are on another sata SSD. But temp are probably higher do to cpu and especially gpu generating more heat. So that might be the reason for the higher ilde temp while gaming.

Now with heavy load on the ssd like a few crystal disk mark runs I've seen it peak at 68 degrees celsius. With out high temperatures from gpu or cpu.

Samsung says operating temp is between 0 and 70 degrees celsius. But I also read that high SSD temp degrades the SSD faster.

Now a fact I tried out. At ilde but forcing the cpu fan to full speed, I can get the SSD down to 46 degrees celsius from 57 degrees celsius I tested it at ilde. So there are definitely a airflow strangle here. But it's hard to do anything about it cause of the limited space and access to the SSD. So I cut give the SSD a better airflow by running the cpu fan at higher speed. But it also gives more noise. Perhaps I should mention as well that the above ilde, gaming and heavy load temp is with the cpu fan at 30 % pwn or 1000 rpm and test from 57 to 47 degrees is with cpu fan at 100 % pwm signal or 2450 rpm. 

So are the above temp safe to run it at or shut i run the cpu fan at higher rpm for the sake of the SSD life span. Would appreciate info from people who knows about this properly. Cause it's really mixed info I get from Google. Some say it fine but not ideal and other says SSD degrating faster at temp above 50 degrees celsius. So what to really believe.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 5, 2021)

too high imo. under load mine are working around 45°C-50°C.


you can only do the following:
better or other thermal pads? the ones I have installed have a fairly high heat dissipation value. 
I have also chosen quite thick because I wanted to make sure that they make contact with the metal outside properly and that there is no gap between them to ensure the thermal bridge is optimal.

higher airflow in the case. and optimally dissipate the heat!
please let your cpu cooler run independently from the airflow in the case. they have other things to do.

my 980 is also under the graphics card.










indipendent from that we could even discuss creating an opimal airflow.. i made subopimal things as well in the past, was not aware of it.
for example: your CPU cooler - you have watercooling?

or air?


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 5, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> too high imo. under load mine are working around 45°C-50°C.
> 
> 
> you can only do the following:
> ...


I'm using the stock thermal pad coming with the motherboard and that is Asus rog strix b550-i gaming mini-itx. But it might be a good idea to try other thermal pads.

Airflow is plenty in the case. Look at the image above if you not already haven't. Cpu cooler is running independently of case fans. Cpu cooler is controlled by cpu temperature. It's all air cooled. No water at all.

It's just that the mini-itx system is so crampt that airflow is very restricted on the SSD. Air flow is mainly coming from the cpu cooler. So that why I am thinking of running the cpu fan at higher rpm. It's really the only thing I can do to help the poor SSD to get rid of some of the heat or I cut changes the SSD to m. 2 sata SSD. It will be slower but also running cooler.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 5, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> im using the stock thermal pad coming


replace them!
these crappy thingis i would not use to for a sufficient result.
the golden pads e.g. have more passive power than certain thermal pastes have.
one package is enough to cover 2 SSD. u can cut them in shape

but the bronze should be enough for your issue

200$ SSD - but do not try to save money at the wrong place by using any "crap"
The person which buys cheap buys twice

*nice PC btw! i like it!*


do you blow the air into the case or do you discharge it by vacuum?

eh mate, rly? do my eyes see _*11!*_ case fans?
 





look this is the way i would sort the vent-stream-directions, if not already done.
u have amazing opportunities.

but i guess your issue are the thermal pads. i am pretty sure.
*key is the thickness of those pads* to get very good contact to the metal and i mean they absorb even more cus of their bare size.
i am very interested if it worked out well, would u report some time?

gratz to that machine.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 5, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> replace them!
> these crappy thingis i would not use to for a sufficient result.
> the golden pads e.g. have more passive power than certain thermal pastes have.
> one package is enough to cover 2 SSD. u can cut them in shape
> ...


I cut try other thermal pads. It just a pain to get in to the SSD again. But will see if I will have to get in to it.

About case fans. Yes there are 12 case fans. But not all are running at the same time unless both systems are turned on. Each system is controling 6 fans. If both systems are turned on, I disable the fans between the aquacomputer aquaero 6 xt controllers and the hdd. So they are not running and conflicts with the airflow from the front intake fans.

And thanks. It's a nice replacement for the X58 system I had before.

Edit: I have just ordered _Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad 8. So let's see if that helps with the temperatures. _


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 5, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> I cut try other thermal pads. It just a pain to get in to the SSD again. But will see if I will have to get in to it.


give it a try. i fear to "rescue" your SSD you have no other choice. but once done, its done for a while....




Tomgang said:


> So they are not running and conflicts with the airflow from the front intake fans.


the scheme i posted does not produce conflits anymore. the air streams from down-right corner to the opposite top corner then. u can toggle their r/pm down to a level that is more quiet and efficent.
u do not have to switch anymore. i am convinced this a part of your problem as well. because when a corner is then quiet with no stream you will produce a backdraft that will cause turbulence to remain in one corner and prevent the airflow from running smoothly. the case is very large.
constancy is better than power.
you have explained yourself that you actually wanted to increase the power.
but that's not necessary. it's better to keep them all on and running evenly. and to direct the flow accordingly in one direction only.



Tomgang said:


> Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad 8


yes sir, but the THICK ones. to fill out any possible gap.

0,08" minimum


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 5, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> give it a try. i fear to "rescue" your SSD you have no other choice. but once done, its done for a while....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.5 millimeter is ordered. 2 millimeters where sold out. But there will go 2 weeks before I can replace them. Do to deliver time and I am going on a vacation by the end of next week.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 5, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> 1.5 millimeter is ordered. 2 millimeters where sold out. But there will go 2 weeks before I can replace them. Do to deliver time and I am going on a vacation by the end of next week.


ye no worries, 1,5mm is enough if the air is on fire put two togehter = 3mm


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 5, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> ye no worries, 1,5mm is enough if the air is on fire put two togehter = 3mm


It will be 1 pad per SSD. These pads ain't cheap. I ordered 3, as I can just as well replace on the other SSD as well now I am at it.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 5, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> It will be 1 pad per SSD. These pads ain't cheap. I ordered 3, as I can just as well replace on the other SSD as well now I am at it.


oh! well....
the SSDs have got their chips. u do not need one whole stripe for one SSD. just cover the chips (1 quare Zentimeter) e.g. u can save your material then

the inbetween does not heat up und u create minimal airflow as well

haha i found this pic.... this were the times i had no metal cover. thermalglue and heatsinks were my solution...
good ol times


----------



## claes (Jul 5, 2021)

I can’t really tell from the pic, but are your side panel fans set to exhaust? If so, I’d reverse them to intake.

If they’re exhausting air then they’re pulling your front intakes cool air straight out of the system before it reaches your components.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 5, 2021)

claes said:


> I can’t really tell from the pic, but are your side panel fans set to exhaust? If so, I’d reverse them to intake.
> 
> If they’re exhausting air then they’re pulling your front intakes cool air straight out of the system before it reaches your components.


he has only given vague information about this - so I have taken the liberty of showing the flow film in a way that you can possibly improve it.
As a rule, it is better to blow air in than to try to dissipate it.

there are so plenty vents. The PC lifts up sometime like a helicopter


alternatively, you can also vacuum in air. the only important thing is the even path from the inside to the outside in ONE direction


----------



## FireFox (Jul 5, 2021)

I dont have a 980 but i own 2x 970 EVO Plus.

The one for the OS is behind the GPU and idle it sits 46c, when gaming even if the games aren't installed on it the max temp is 52c, room temp 28.5c, but then when it is hot like 2 weeks ago and the room temp was 32c the 970 behind the GPU was hitting 63c.
The second 970 where i have a few games is under the GPU, idle it sits at 40c and max temp is 45c after 4/5 hours playing games, room temp 28.5c, but it could easily hit 50c when the room temp is 32c
All that said, your SSD's temp depends also on your room temp too.

aren't those fans too close to be all intake?


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 5, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I dont have a 980 but i own 2x 970 EVO Plus.
> 
> The one for the OS is behind the GPU and idle it sits 46c, when gaming even if the games aren't installed on it the max temp is 52c, room temp 28.5c, but then when it is hot like 2 weeks ago and the room temp was 32c the 970 behind the GPU was hitting 63c.
> The second 970 where i have a few games is under the GPU, idle it sits at 40c and max temp is 45c after 4/5 hours playing games, room temp 28.5c, but it could easily hit 50c when the room temp is 32c
> ...


So it seems you as well have SSD running hot in games when the weather is hot. Just as it is for me right now. Well I have all ready ordered better thermal pads and hope that can bring temperatures down a bit. It's the thing I can do. There is really no option for a fan to blow air on to the SSD accept the cpu fan.

About case fans, all fans does not run at the same time. Un less bofh systems are turned on at the same time. But I can via the aquacomputer controllers up in the right top corner. Aktivate or disable fans as I see fit. Means I can force each of the fans to turn or not to turn independently of the other fans. In that way, I can make sure airflow is never interrupted by other fans airflow. Very practical for optimizing airflow depending on what of the systems that are running or if both are running. So don't worry about airflow. There is all ready taken care of it. Those controllers are expensive, but probably some of the best and most versatile controllers out there. They give you a lot of options to how you want to run your fans. Voltage or pwm control and so on.


----------



## claes (Jul 5, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> About case fans, does not run at the same time. Un less bofh systems are turned on at the same time. But I can via the aquacomputer controllers up in the right top corner. Aktivate or disable fans as I see fit. Means I can force each of the fans to turn or not to turn independently of the other fans. In that way, I can make sure airflow is never interrupted by other fans airflow. Very practical for optimizing airflow depending on what of the systems that are running or if both are running. So don't worry about airflow. There is all ready taken care of it. Those controllers are expensive, but probably some of the best and most worsatile controllers out there. They give you a lot of options to how you want to run your fans. Voltage or pwm control and so on.





claes said:


> I can’t really tell from the pic, but are your side panel fans set to exhaust? If so, I’d reverse them to intake.
> 
> If they’re exhausting air then they’re pulling your front intakes cool air straight out of the system before it reaches your components.


???

Sorry, but I am worried  If they’re exhausting then you should be able to improve your chassis temperature significantly by running them as intake


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 5, 2021)

claes said:


> ???
> 
> Sorry, but I am worried  If they’re exhausting then you should be able to improve your chassis temperature significantly by running them as intake


All temperatures are just fine. It's the SSD in the mini-itx system that is the problem, cause it's not getting to much airflow. Cpu and gpu temp is not a problem. We'll with in safe temp. 5600X maxing out at 70 degrees celsius stock and 5950X max out at 55 degrees celsius stock and gpu's at 72 for gtx 1660 super and gtx 1650 max out at 76 degrees celsius. It's only the SSD in mini itx that is my concern. Every thing else is fine.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 5, 2021)

Well even my Samsung 970 Evo 1TB (NVME Gen3) runs out at 60c no matter where I put it and when I compare it to my Sabrent Rocket 4.0 2TB (Gen4) this is at 52c so I guess Samsung drives no matter if it's Gen3 or Gen4 PCI-E just runs hot as bip


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 5, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Well even my Samsung 970 Evo 1TB (NVME Gen3) runs out at 60c no matter where I put it and when I compare it to my Sabrent Rocket 4.0 2TB (Gen4) this is at 52c so I guess Samsung drives no matter if it's Gen3 or Gen4 PCI-E just runs hot as bip


It's my idea that Samsung does run hot. I can see in reviews that Samsung is among the SSD that run the hottest.

When they hit 60c. Is it at ilde, gaming or  heavy load?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 5, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> It's my idea that Samsung does run hot. I can see in reviews that Samsung is among the SSD that run the hottest.
> 
> When they hit 60c. Is it at ilde, gaming or  heavy load?



At the moment the 970 is my Windows 10 drive with less than 1% load on.

Even doing gaming it can peak at 60c or more when my Sabrent is colder and it's my gaming drive


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 5, 2021)

Find operating temperature specs,if in doubt, if they are sata style, open the case and put better thermal pads on or add a heatsink with fan or on pcie/m.2 do the same...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 5, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Find operating temperature specs,if in doubt, if they are sata style, open the case and put better thermal pads on or add a heatsink with fan or on pcie/m.2 do the same...



I found that even a my nidac fans at 1464rpm in the front of my Meshify 2 case in storage mode have a hard time cooling my 970 EVO drive under a headsink that's like twice the lenght of the drive and only a fan directly in front of my SSD manage to cool it, like my 850 at the top of my case is just chilling at 31c almost all the time.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 5, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> At the moment the 970 is my Windows 10 drive with less than 1% load on.
> 
> Even doing gaming it can peak at 60c or more when my Sabrent is colder and it's my gaming drive


Jesus are your SSD hitting 60C by just 1 % load? 

That's hotter than my SSD then. Mine sits at 51C to 57C with low load. At 100 % load with example a disk benchmark nu SSD in the mini-itx system max out at 68C as a worse case scenario.

It cut actually seems you have a bigger heat issue than I have then and yours is only a Gen 3 SSD.



eidairaman1 said:


> Find operating temperature specs,if in doubt, if they are sata style, open the case and put better thermal pads on or add a heatsink with fan or on pcie/m.2 do the same...


Operating temp is 0C to 70C according to Samsung and none operating temp is - 40C to 85C. That is the spec Samsung them self officially put out.

980 pro are true nvme SSD and not sata m.2 ssd. I am already using the motherboard stock heatsink with the stock thermal pads on it. Awaiting for some Thermal grizzly minus 8 thermal pads to come home and I will try to replace them with the stock thermal pads. That's really the only thing I can do to improve temp.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 5, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Jesus are your SSD hitting 60C by just 1 % load?
> 
> That's hotter than my SSD then. Mine sits at 51C to 57C with low load. At 100 % load with example a disk benchmark nu SSD in the mini-itx system max out at 68C as a worse case scenario.
> 
> It cut actually seems you have a bigger heat issue than I have then and yours is only a Gen 3 SSD.



The Samsung SSD's are just really weird when it comes to temps.

I am amazing that Sabrent manage to stay as cool as it does with the same size heatsink.

It doesn't matter if I put the 970 closer to my CPU socket, I haven't tried one of the new underneath my graphics in my Gigabyte Z590 Vision G because I am saving those for later because they will cut my PCI-E x16 to x8 for my RTX 3090.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 5, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> I found that even a my nidac fans at 1464rpm in the front of my Meshify 2 case in storage mode have a hard time cooling my 970 EVO drive under a headsink that's like twice the lenght of the drive and only a fan directly in front of my SSD manage to cool it, like my 850 at the top of my case is just chilling at 31c almost all the time.


SATA SSD runs much cooler than nvme SSD cause of the lower read and write speeds. Sata SSD is not pushing it to the limit as an nvme SSD is. Nmve runs hotter do to the mush higher transfer speeds.

Ny crucial mx300 sata SSD runs cool as well and dosent need any airflow to stay cool.



puma99dk| said:


> The Samsung SSD's are just really weird when it comes to temps.
> 
> I am amazing that Sabrent manage to stay as cool as it does with the same size heatsink.
> 
> It doesn't matter if I put the 970 closer to my CPU socket, I haven't tried one of the new underneath my graphics in my Gigabyte Z590 Vision G because I am saving those for later because they will cut my PCI-E x16 to x8 for my RTX 3090.


It seems Samsung just runs hot. I will replace thermal pads and then I will not do more about it, as I really can't.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 5, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> SATA SSD runs much cooler than nvme SSD cause of the lower read and write speeds. Sata SSD is not pushing it to the limit as an nvme SSD is. Nmve runs hotter do to the mush higher transfer speeds.
> 
> Ny crucial mx300 sata SSD runs cool as well and dosent need any airflow to stay cool.



Maybe Samsung should look into lower temps on the 990 SSD's if not I am going full Sabrent next time even I like the Samsung Magician tool easy to use and firmware upgrade.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 5, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Maybe Samsung should look into lower temps on the 990 SSD's if not I am going full Sabrent next time even I like the Samsung Magician tool easy to use and firmware upgrade.


I would hope they can lower temp. I have since 2011 only used Samsung and crucial SSD. Never had a single one from any of them failing on me. I have never had a SSD failing on me in fact.


----------



## claes (Jul 5, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> All temperatures are just fine. It's the SSD in the mini-itx system that is the problem, cause it's not getting to much airflow. Cpu and gpu temp is not a problem. We'll with in safe temp. 5600X maxing out at 70 degrees celsius stock and 5950X max out at 55 degrees celsius stock and gpu's at 72 for gtx 1660 super and gtx 1650 max out at 76 degrees celsius. It's only the SSD in mini itx that is my concern. Every thing else is fine.




Reducing your chassis’s temperature will reduce your SSD temperature. The two are directly correlated. If the air around the SSD is cooler the SSD will run cooler.

_If_ you are exhausting the cool air from the front intakes out of the side then you are mitigating the cooling of your front intakes. Chassis temperature _will be hotter than it could be _if you were to introduce more cool air from the side.

Again, I may just be misreading the pic and everything could be fine, but your responses aren’t even addressing the question...

:shrug:


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 5, 2021)

claes said:


> Reducing your chassis’s temperature will reduce your SSD temperature. The two are directly correlated. If the air around the SSD is cooler the SSD will run cooler.
> 
> _If_ you are exhausting the cool air from the front intakes out of the side then you are mitigating the cooling of your front intakes. Chassis temperature _will be hotter than it could be _if you were to introduce more cool air from the side.
> 
> :shrug:


You haven't under stand my concept of the fans then. The fans exhausting out in the front is controlled but by the mini itx system and the front fans are controlled by the atx system. Meaning when only one of the systems turned on. It's either the front fans or the front exhaust fans that are running. When both systems are running, the front exhaust fans are disabled, meaning they are not turning at all. Do you understand the concept better now?


----------



## FireFox (Jul 5, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> It seems Samsung just runs hot.


It doesn't seems, it is a fact that they run hot  
If you read in Reddit about the Samsung SSD temps, all comes to the same conclusion. *HOT*



Tomgang said:


> So it seems you as well have SSD running hot in games when the weather is hot


I didn't expect better temps from a SSD behind a 3080 GPU


----------



## claes (Jul 5, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> You haven't under stand my concept of the fans then.


To be fair to me you haven’t made any attempt to explain this at all until now — if you had answered the question in the first place I would’ve understood and argued against it  


Tomgang said:


> The fans exhausting out in the front is controlled but by the mini itx system and the front fans are controlled by the atx system. Meaning when only one of the systems turned on. It's either the front fans or the front exhaust fans that are running. When both systems are running, the front exhaust fans are disabled, meaning they are not turning at all. Do you understand the concept better now?


This just seems like bad airflow to me... I have to admit that when I was reading your build log I didn’t understand the need for two Aqueros — it makes sense now, but I think it’s inefficient.

Are the side exhaust fans the only difference when either system is on? Meaning do any of your other fan sets behave differently when a particular system is on? Also, and again, my apologies if I’m misreading the pics, are you sure it’s setup this way? It looks like all of your fans are spinning in the pics.

IMO, you’re doing a disservice to your cooling potential with those fans as exhaust. Could you explain your airflow configuration in more detail?

IIRC, with just the itx system on, all of the airflow from the bottom intakes is being pulled out of the side before it ever reaches the itx system. You’re essentially pulling air away from the itx system in a negative pressure setup, relying on convection from the system, preventing airflow to the SSD/itx system by pulling it away. If the top exhausts are running in this configuration it’s even worse.

I would run the side exhausts as intakes regardless of which system is running, and especially when both are running. I don’t mean to be rude, but I can’t imagine a scenario where running them as exhaust helps with cooling anything.

Just my 2 cents, maybe there’s a layout you’ve setup that I haven’t even considered that resolves my concern!  Hell, my suggestion probably won’t yield more than a couple of degrees off of your SSD, so maybe it’s all moot anyway.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 6, 2021)

Off topic.
When i was building my main Rig ( end of November 2020 ) my initial plan was to build a dual System but then i gave up just because where the itx should be placed there's not the possibility to install a rear exhaust fan.

Top rear exhaust is a waste, if they designed the case for dual system why instead didn't they add one exhaust bottom.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 6, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> I would hope they can lower temp. I have since 2011 only used Samsung and crucial SSD. Never had a single one from any of them failing on me. I have never had a SSD failing on me in fact.


Hi,
I wouldn't count on it 
I installed this type of heatsink on 970 evo plus and 970 evo it works pretty good maxes out at 65c idle at 41c but some boards might not leave enough room for it.

Amazon.com: Advancing Gene M.2 NVMe Cooler Heatsink with 20mm PWM Fan (3rd Gen): Electronics


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 6, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I wouldn't count on it
> I installed this type of heatsink on 970 evo plus and 970 evo it works pretty good maxes out at 65c idle at 41c but some boards might not leave enough room for it.
> 
> Amazon.com: Advancing Gene M.2 NVMe Cooler Heatsink with 20mm PWM Fan (3rd Gen): Electronics


Oh that's actually a pretty neat little thing. A heatsink with a fan. That would be perfect in my situation as airflow is very limited in my case. Unfortunately, heatsinks like that is not sold in my country for what I have truet to find.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi,
Too bad the little fan is holding up well but not cheap I do hate hot spots
I did get the warranty offer too just in case it dies prematurely there are a bunch of this type of device out there


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 6, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Oh that's actually a pretty neat little thing. A heatsink with a fan. That would be perfect in my situation as airflow is very limited in my case. Unfortunately, heatsinks like that is not sold in my country for what I have truet to find.



It's expensive: https://www.computersalg.dk/i/6702357/raidsonic-icy-box-ib-m2hs-70-solid-state-drevkøler-sort


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 6, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Too bad the little fan is holding up well but not cheap I do hate hot spots
> I did get the warranty offer too just in case it dies prematurely there are a bunch of this type of device out there


Price is not so important. For me it's more important to keep my hardware and files safe. But I think puma99 below just found the solution to the problem.



puma99dk| said:


> It's expensive: https://www.computersalg.dk/i/6702357/raidsonic-icy-box-ib-m2hs-70-solid-state-drevkøler-sort


Heck yeah, that's perfect and in my country even. Price is fine and I have all ready spend a lot on my pc, so a few more can't hurt.

Edit: 3 piece of heatsink ordered. Let's see how this goes together with those new thermal pads. If this doesn't lower temp, I don't know what will.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 6, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Price is not so important. For me it's more important to keep my hardware and files safe. But I think puma99 below just found the solution to the problem.
> 
> 
> Heck yeah, that's perfect and in my country even. Price is fine and I have all ready spend a lot on my pc, so a few more can't hurt.
> ...



Your welcome Tomgang, please tell us how it go with it and temps of cause.

I am maybe thinking about buying one for myself.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 6, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Price is not so important. For me it's more important to keep my hardware and files safe. But I think puma99 below just found the solution to the problem.
> 
> 
> Heck yeah, that's perfect and in my country even. Price is fine and I have all ready spend a lot on my pc, so a few more can't hurt.
> ...


Hi,
Temp is a bit better than I remember 
Temp 1 and temp 2 on these sammy m.2's are way different usually now within 5c of each other the high rpm on it I can't hear it at all so it's very quiet too
This is on my apex using the dimm_2 slot


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 6, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Your welcome Tomgang, please tell us how it go with it and temps of cause.
> 
> I am maybe thinking about buying one for myself.


I shall report back. But there will go 2 or 3 weeks. Do to vacation.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Temp is a bit better than I remember
> Temp 1 and temp 2 on these sammy m.2's are way different usually now within 5c of each other the high rpm on it I can't hear it at all so it's very quiet too
> This is on my apex using the dimm_2 slot
> ...


That is more acceptable temperature. I cut live with that. But not a peak at 68 degrees.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 6, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> I shall report back. But there will go 2 or 3 weeks. Do to vacation.
> 
> 
> That is more acceptable temperature. I cut live with that. But not a peak at 68 degrees.


Hi,
Yeah post your existing temp1-2 min-max readouts now hwinfo is great and run CDM see what it does.

These sammy's aren't suppose to throttle until it hits like 90c+


----------



## elghinnarisa (Jul 6, 2021)

Sometimes I think about slapping on the dominator cooler left over from a corsair RAM kit on the NVMe drive instead, seeing as I don't use it at all.
Though the spec sheet does say its within operating temperatures so, eh.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 6, 2021)

I was just thinking about one thing. That label that is on a Samsung SSD with model and serial number, covering the nand and controller. 

Do you guys peel it of, before installing it and mount the heatsink?

I have not done that yet, because according to Samsung, doing so will void warranty. But it might have a negative effect on the SSD temperature as well.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 6, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> I was just thinking about one thing. That label that is on a Samsung SSD with model and serial number, covering the nand and controller.
> 
> Do you guys peel it of, before installing it and mount the heatsink?
> 
> I have not done that yet, because according to Samsung, doing so will void warranty. But it might have a negative effect on the SSD temperature as well.


Maybe not the answer you were looking for, but still









Btw, i dont remove it.


----------



## claes (Jul 6, 2021)

24h later and I still can’t stop thinking about how those side-panel fans are running as exhaust it is driving my airflow obsessed mind insane lol


----------



## FireFox (Jul 6, 2021)

claes said:


> 24h later and I still can’t stop thinking about how those side-panel fans are running as exhaust it is driving my airflow obsessed mind insane lol


Just top and rear are exhaust, the rest are in


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 6, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Maybe not the answer you were looking for, but still
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it was just the answer I needed, just more detailed and a good reason to why I shut leave them on. Thanks.



claes said:


> 24h later and I still can’t stop thinking about how those side-panel fans are running as exhaust it is driving my airflow obsessed mind insane lol


The fans layout is not going to change, it's made with the intension of running two systems separately or together where the front side fans is disabled as in not running.








FireFox said:


> Just top and rear are exhaust, the rest are in


Actually the front side fans are exhaust as well. But only running when the mini-itx is turned on alone. If the atx system or both are running, they are disabled. I try to tell him that.


----------



## claes (Jul 6, 2021)

Meh, it’s still poor airflow in your “very limited” airflow case (your words) and ultimately hurting chassis temps in all scenarios (this thread), but do you and enjoy your build!


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 7, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> I was just thinking about one thing. That label that is on a Samsung SSD with model and serial number, covering the nand and controller.
> 
> Do you guys peel it of, before installing it and mount the heatsink?
> 
> I have not done that yet, because according to Samsung, doing so will void warranty. But it might have a negative effect on the SSD temperature as well.


Hi,
Think it's copper so not worth whacking warranty for removing it thermal pad won't care if it's there.

Not sure if you ran a heavy read/ write test when you said your m.2 is maxing at 70c 
That's why I asked for a crystal disk mark run with hwinfo open so we can see the current temps like I posted.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 7, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Think it's copper so not worth whacking warranty for removing it thermal pad won't care if it's there.
> 
> Not sure if you ran a heavy read/ write test when you said your m.2 is maxing at 70c
> That's why I asked for a crystal disk mark run with hwinfo open so we can see the current temps like I posted.


I teste ilde and it peaked at 61 for nand and 72 degrees for the controller. 68 degrees peak is for nand with crystal disk mark running.

If you haven't seen it, I have ordered better thermal pads and a headsink with a fan. That i hope will be the solution to control SSD temp. It will run passive, but does it hit a preset temp, I will make i so that the fan kicks in and keeps it at that temp.

I'm planning on to keep the SSD between 50 degrees and 60 degrees on the nand, as low temp os also harmful for nand. The controller i Will try to keep at 75 degrees as max. Controller will all ways be hotter than the nand.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 7, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> I teste ilde and it peaked at 61 for nand and 72 degrees for the controller. 68 degrees peak is for nand with crystal disk mark running.
> 
> If you haven't seen it, I have ordered better thermal pads and a headsink with a fan. That i hope will be the solution to control SSD temp. It will run passive, but does it hit a preset temp, I will make i so that the fan kicks in and keeps it at that temp.
> 
> I'm planning on to keep the SSD between 50 degrees and 60 degrees on the nand, as low temp os also harmful for nand. The controller i Will try to keep at 75 degrees as max. Controller will all ways be hotter than the nand.


Hi,
I've seen worse temps than you have first hand actually my 970 evo and evo plus were both stupid hot in the 80c range lol 
Little coolers helped a lot and narrowed temp1 and 2 a mile.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 7, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I've seen worse temps than you have first hand actually my 970 evo and evo plus were both stupid hot in the 80c range lol
> Little coolers helped a lot and narrowed temp1 and 2 a mile.


I dit not see how hot the controller was at the peak of the nand. But I think around the 80C mark.

No matter what, I am uncomfortable with the temp I see now. So I will replace the stock heatsink from the motherboard, with the once with a fan on it and better thermal pads.


----------



## DAWMan (Jul 7, 2021)

I like racked PCs with front/back airflow. Better RAM and M.2 cooling.
ASRock and Asus make great no frill/non-cosmetic boards that last for years of 24/7 use.
Currently using 870 Pro NVMe’s. I never use more than 1.4GBps so the 2.4GBps on PCI 4.0 real world usage isn’t necessary at this time.

The Supermicro chassis w/ triple barrel fans on “silent” are still audible but even at that setting keeps RAM/NVMe  at manageable temps. A mix of fast loads and random streams for audio samples works well on M.2’s.


----------

